# Just started her back up.



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

Well after sitting for a while I started up the tank again. Figured I'd take pics week by week to see progress/ changes. Though it would be neat. I like aquascapes. But unless I have an overflow box and it's perfect I'd never be happy haha. I also like natural filled in tanks with a lot of fish. And considering I had about 30 fish sitting at my brothers place in his breeders, I decided to give them a home again.

So for now, I'm just trying to fill in plants. See what I like and pick and prune and add and remove till I'm happy.

Week 1








The rocks are from lake St John. Almost looked like logs!

Week 2








Starter plants

Week 3








Bit of an algea bloom, Bba, gha, because I was only lightly ferting and letting it cycle. Wasn't testing

Week 4








After testing and figuring out my EI Fert schedule. And a bit of pruning ect. Getting rid of melting algea

Week 5








After being pretty strict in my ferts and cut out most of the melting algea left in the tank. Cut out the thick stems I got from a fellow gta member and planted the new tank sprouts

Sent with my GS3 on Tapatalk


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

cool, I like the slope. You don't see enough people doing that.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

very nice. Are you planning to add something like angels there?


----------



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

You know what. I've had both angels and discus. I bred some pearl scale powder blue angels in my last planted but I found my shrimp never came out with them around lol. And they get very agressive when they pair. and I like discus but they get big, a lot of food changes and water changes. Very high maintenance. So I tried some gourami s. I like them. Eat algea, quiet, colorful, get decent size.








About 3 inches Atm.

Sent with my GS3 on Tapatalk


----------



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

Because its not a scape, it will look much better once it's filled in. Can't wait. Just hope I can keep on top of the algea while it grows. I know my light is a bit high vs the co2 and Fert levels and amount of plants I have Atm. It all doesn't jive 100 percent yet. 

Sent with my GS3 on Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey. 
How did you get the light to stand like that? 
I notice in a few pics, the stand was pointing another direction but later on, it stands on the tank now. How did you do that? 
Thanks!


----------



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

To be honest I just bent the stand in the directions I needed it to make it work lo like that. They fit into the fixture like a fork. There was originally to much light before Imo, so I moved it up 2". My lymphoma aromatica still red on the new shoots so Imo its close enough now lol.

Sent with my GS3 on Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Ah cool. I saw ppl bend their like what you did and thought there was some trick haha. I'll bend mine when I get home


----------

